# Blaze, A Black Tie Wedding Guest



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

We attended a lakeside family wedding out of state this past weekend. Blaze wore a homemade black tie made from a piece of .49/yd black ribbon and length of soft elastic. He looked so handsome, I think the best dressed guest there! He wanted all his friends to see him.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aren't you a handsome boy!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Blaze, you are so handsome. I bet you took all the attention away from the bride.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Blaze looks very handsome. And, I love his black tie!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty boy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is gorgeous. I love his tie.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Blaze looks gorgeous in the Black Tie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome dude---and such a simple idea! WTG Blaze & Claire!!!
Lisi is really impressed!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Very handsome boy and no doubt not just the best dressed but I am sure the cutest as well.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Blaze, you're going to make all the female fluff hearts go aflutter!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My, you _are_ handsome! Very dignified.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...I bet he was the most handsome one there...what a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch: one handsome littleman:wub:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Very handsome and sophisticated.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it!!!! So adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Blaze you look so dapper!!!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

How cute is that,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Blaze looks adorable. simple as that :wub: :wub: best dressed guest, for sure!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh what a cutie :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a little doll!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Handsome...I bet his "dance card" was full!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I bet he was the best dressed! Very handsome!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He looks so swanky and oh so so cute! I betcha he had more attention than anyone else did LOL!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the sweet compliments on Blaze in his black tie. He was handsome and followed by my daughter's chocolate lab all evening. Got a kick out of my gr'daughter's little Yorkie, he was lifting his leg on many of the round tables with to the floor clothes, it was so funny.
Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I've come down with what I think is the flu.


----------

